# Taking Up The Battle



## EN Publishing (Jan 16, 2022)

Esoteric Orders​
In this week's blog, we continue or delve into the terrifying secrets hidden within the covers of The Possessed, our forthcoming supplement for the WOIN suite of games. We've introduced the sourcebook in a previous blog and took a look at the introduction last week. This week, it's time to check your chalk runes and take one last look at the lines for your rituals as we look at some of the other orders present in the world of The Possessed.





We've already mentioned that the Catholic Church feature in the sourcebook. As the sourcebook is largely inspired by a certain cult horror film from the '70's, the the exorcists of the church feature as player options and protagonists. There are, of course, other religions that stand tall on the frontline against the Adversary, and these are also discussed within the book. Then there are the orders that are... not so devout in their faith.

The Inverse​
As their name suggests, the Inverse are the exact opposite of the Catholic Church. There are folks who oppose the teachings of the church, and then there is The Inverse, which consists of people who have given themselves over to demon worship in body, mind, and soul. Their plans and machinations seek to empower demons and draw them into the world, fuelling the end times and securing themselves a place in the new order.

The Order of Purgation​
Not everyone who has witnessed the demonic and lived to tell the tale believes that they must tie themselves to the dogma of religious institutions. Some have even gathered together into a loose-knit order that operate in the shadows to combat the Adversary's minions. Free of the ritual and bureaucracy of the church or other institutions, the Order of Purgation work in small cells to gather grimoires, perform rituals, and combat demons. Secrecy is key to their existence, so burner phones, secret codes, and hidden boltholes are necessary components to their survival.




Although playing as a member of The Inverse is beyond the scope of this book, you can start the game as a member of an order other than the Catholic Church. Tune in next week as we take a look at character creation options!


----------

